# Trying to decide on fashion style?



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I can never decide which style dress I like best, a softer girly girl or a uptown retro. Since I don't have a little human girl - I don't know what's "In" these days. Which one do you like?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I like the first one the Black and white with the red bow, very cute.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I like the retro one as well, but there both cute

Lori


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the first one


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are both adorable I'd use them both but I really like the pink one! Both are soo darn cute though!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Both are really cute, i love the first one better though


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

I love the first one


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I like the first one but I love black and white, I do have a little girl and she would say something purple LOL.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I like the retro one best


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like the checkered hearts has the most approvals. I am drawn to the girly-girl styles and seem to sew them more for folks. Every now and again I get inspired for the "modern" stuff but I'm an old gal and I don't know keep up with what's "in style." Thanks for your input! <<hugs>>


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> I like the first one but I love black and white, I do have a little girl and she would say something purple LOL.


Like this purple? Or deeper color and no lace?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

#1 all the way!!! Very cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the shorter stuff too.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

the first one


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Suekadue said:


> Like this purple? Or deeper color and no lace?


that one is cutier than the pink one for sure!! if girly the purple if edgy and modern the checkerd LOL

I had a girl that passed away but she had a started wonderful collection of clothes and harness alot of girly and handmade stuff. fun to get a few options for every occasion LOL..


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Beautiful dresses! I love them all!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

i really like both but if i had to chose i would say the first one


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

you know me too long susan , you know i would go for the purple

can i be susans agent here, i have many creations by susan and have also sent some as gifts, her work is always top class, warnng!!!!! order early for christmas i have mine since last christmas put up for this year they are beautifu


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> you know me too long susan , you know i would go for the purple
> 
> can i be susans agent here, i have many creations by susan and have also sent some as gifts, her work is always top class, warnng!!!!! order early for christmas i have mine since last christmas put up for this year they are beautifu


Thank you for the kind words! You are such a sweet person - and I just love your girls (_and Oisin too-he's such a handsome little man_)!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

id go for the first one x


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Ohhh i like the first one also!!!!!!!! Especially if she has a spunky personality! <3


----------

